# EID as an e-gate card



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My Emirates Gold card has expired and for some inexplicable reason, after a month, I am told it will still be 1-2 months before I get my new one, leaving me without an e-gate card for some time.

I've tried using my EID Card which I was told could be used as an e-gate card but it was recognised by the scanner but it never accepted face or fingerprint.

Is anyone here actually using their EID as an e-gate card at DXB successfully on a regular basis ?


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Yup, I have successfully used it for like 6 times. You should give it a try on different gates until it works. I had the same case where it didn't register me for the first time but then I attempted on a different one and voila! 

I guess it also asks for extra authentications only for the first time.. 



twowheelsgood said:


> My Emirates Gold card has expired and for some inexplicable reason, after a month, I am told it will still be 1-2 months before I get my new one, leaving me without an e-gate card for some time.
> 
> I've tried using my EID Card which I was told could be used as an e-gate card but it was recognised by the scanner but it never accepted face or fingerprint.
> 
> Is anyone here actually using their EID as an e-gate card at DXB successfully on a regular basis ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Most people make the mistake of pressing too hard in the finger print scanner, causing an error. But do you not have to register your EID card? I've never tried it.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just used it for the first time last month, going out of Dubai was a breeze with this, but when I returned the first machine I tried was not properly working, had to try another one and it worked well.

I didn't have to register or update anything to the EID


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> My Emirates Gold card has expired a?


So the Gold card quits working on expiration I take it? mine is up in March and I don't think it will be renewed to Gold, maybe silver.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> So the Gold card quits working on expiration I take it? mine is up in March and I don't think it will be renewed to Gold, maybe silver.


It expires 12 months after activation.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Used EID quite a few times. Apart from the one occasion in terminal 1 where the machines were "down" it has worked like a charm. No additional registering needed


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> It expires 12 months after activation.


Thanks. Now if I can just remember when I activated it!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> It expires 12 months after activation.


Thanks. Now if I can just remember when I activated it!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Used my EID recently at both Terminal 1 and 3. Worked each time without any major issues. There was one particular machine which didn't work on 2 separate occasions - however it didn't work for almost anyone so I'm assuming the machine was bad. Otherwise, it's great! 

No need for e-gate or any kind of registration. Will be using terminal 2 next month - let's see how that goes.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I used my EID card last night in Terminal 3. First machine did not recognize my card, a friend told me only 2016 or later EID cards work so I almost pulled out my E-gate, but a immigration officer came over and asked me to try at a different machine and it worked fine.

My card was issued June 2015, so that was a false rumor.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

My EmiratesID has not worked once since the system switched over to allow it. Whatever gate I try it just takes the print and immediately kicks me out. My old e-gate card doesn't work on exit but still just about works on entry which saves my life every time I have to come back into T1. I travel every week and my passport is quickly filling with exit stamps. I've asked the immigration/e-gate office as well as visited the EID centre to get new prints. To no avail, still not working. Anyone else with a similar experience or can think of a potential solution??

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're stuck.

Also had an e-gate card that only worked 2-3 times. Changed fingerprints, got new e-gate cards, all to no avail. The e-gate office people joked that I should get new fingers. 

But EID works for me. 



pmcdubai said:


> My EmiratesID has not worked once since the system switched over to allow it. Whatever gate I try it just takes the print and immediately kicks me out. My old e-gate card doesn't work on exit but still just about works on entry which saves my life every time I have to come back into T1. I travel every week and my passport is quickly filling with exit stamps. I've asked the immigration/e-gate office as well as visited the EID centre to get new prints. To no avail, still not working. Anyone else with a similar experience or can think of a potential solution??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> You're stuck.
> 
> Also had an e-gate card that only worked 2-3 times. Changed fingerprints, got new e-gate cards, all to no avail. The e-gate office people joked that I should get new fingers.
> 
> But EID works for me.


Oh dear, as I suspected. Last recourse is a new EIC card but no guarantee it will work. Apparently I have rubbish finger prints too, might be too much typing over the years!


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Have used the EID 3 times since the system came into place, no issues at all thankfully. Although sometimes when you insert the card the machine does falter a bit, reinserting it or trying a different machine solves it though.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine refused again last week - I am pretty much convinced that the fact it was a Dubai residency and is now an AD residency has scr*wed it up somehow. Mrs TWG has the same problem, however she has just lost hers and it will be replaced next week and will require a new set of fingerprints so we will find out if hers works after that I guess.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Mine refused again last week - I am pretty much convinced that the fact it was a Dubai residency and is now an AD residency has scr*wed it up somehow. Mrs TWG has the same problem, however she has just lost hers and it will be replaced next week and will require a new set of fingerprints so we will find out if hers works after that I guess.


Thanks, please post the update on whether the new card works. If so I will go to change mine also and see if that fixes things

Cheers


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Mine refused again last week - I am pretty much convinced that the fact it was a Dubai residency and is now an AD residency has scr*wed it up somehow. Mrs TWG has the same problem, however she has just lost hers and it will be replaced next week and will require a new set of fingerprints so we will find out if hers works after that I guess.


if you are talking about the egate card - then yes, I did face problems when my residency changed. Needed to get a new card but they did not change any details.

With EID as long as it was the new card, no hassles whatsoever. Changed my residency in reverse.


----------

